# Cold smoking bacon



## austyn (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi

Just joined the group as living in France. I have a bradley six rack and I have just started smoking a boned loin of pork - can anyone advise me as to how long I will need to cold smoke a 6/7lb piece?

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2015)

Austyn said:


> Hi
> 
> Just joined the group as living in France. I have a bradley six rack and I have just started smoking a boned loin of pork - can anyone advise me as to how long I will need to cold smoke a 6/7lb piece?
> 
> Thanks


When Cold smoking, there is no set time. I would just smoke it until you have nice reddish brown color. Cold smoking takes 2 to 3 times longer than when using a little heat. I would say anywhere between 20 & 40 hours @ below 100° smoker temp.

Actually when smoking Pork Loin, many people, including myself use heat & smoke the Loin to an internal temp of over 145°. Then you can either eat it cold or just warm it up before eating it, because it's already been to the safe 145° temp.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

Before cold smoking a product for any length of time, ensure it has been properly cured.

As for the length of time, that would depend on the color and density of the smoke and most important, your taste preference.  Keep good notes on what you are doing as experience will be the best teacher.

Good luck and enjoy.

Tom


----------



## austyn (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for reply - 20 -40 hours for one piece of 6lb pork seems to be a very long time. I recently smoked a similar piece at around 100 degrees for around 10 hours and it was perfect although I do not have a temp guage for the internal temp however this time I would like to smoke cold at around 30 degrees?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2015)

Austyn said:


> Thanks for reply - 20 -40 hours for one piece of 6lb pork seems to be a very long time. I recently smoked a similar piece at around 100 degrees for around 10 hours and it was perfect although I do not have a temp guage for the internal temp however this time I would like to smoke cold at around 30 degrees?


If that had enough smoke flavor for you, then 10 hours of the same smoke should be fine for you. I like my Bacon with about 10 hours of light warm smoke (between 100° and 130°), or 20+ hours of cold smoke.

However I wouldn't smoke it at 30°. Get it above freezing.

And like I said, I prefer Canadian Bacon to be smoked to 145° IT. Then no more cooking required before eating.

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> However I wouldn't smoke it at 30°. Get it above freezing.
> 
> Bear


Seeing he is from France he was most likely referring to centigrade.  30°c = 86f.  

T


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Seeing he is from France he was most likely referring to centigrade.  30°c = 86f.
> 
> T


Yeah, Probably right, but it just said "30° ", so just in case.

Bear


----------



## austyn (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Guys

Thanks for your replies

I think I will stick to warm smoking for around 10 hours at about 100 deg F. Its just that I have a new cold smoke adapter for my Bradley six rack and just wanted to try a cold smoke version but 20 hours smoking would require 60 briquettes at least which is quite expensive. I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2015)

Austyn said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for your replies
> 
> I think I will stick to warm smoking for around 10 hours at about 100 deg F. Its just that I have a new cold smoke adapter for my Bradley six rack and just wanted to try a cold smoke version but 20 hours smoking would require 60 briquettes at least which is quite expensive. I'll let you know how I get on!


This one has my smoking schedule (Time & Temp), if you're interested:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

*Bear*


----------

